# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash removed from Budget Committee

## tsai3904

> Speaker John A. Boehner initiated today a small purge of rebellious Republicans — mostly conservatives — from prominent committees; it’s the latest instance of the Ohio Republican’s clamping down on his fractious conference.
> 
> The decisions were made by the GOP Steering Committee at a Monday meeting, which reviewed a spreadsheet listing each GOP lawmaker and how often he or she had voted with leadership, three sources said.
> 
> Reps. David Schweikert of Arizona and Walter Jones of North Carolina were booted from the Financial Services Committee. Reps. Justin Amash of Michigan and Tim Huelskamp of Kansas were removed from the Budget Committee.
> 
> According to a source, Schweikert was told that he was ousted in part because his “votes were not in lockstep with leadership.”
> ...
> Huelskamp and Amash, for instance, both voted against the budget proposed by Budget Chairman Paul D. Ryan of Wisconsin in committee and on the floor, because it did not cut spending fast enough. They also voted against the current continuing resolution that is funding the government through the end of March.


More:
http://www.rollcall.com/news/gop_ste...-219601-1.html

Also, Walter Jones, who was removed from the Financial Services Committee, is the Vice Chair of the Domestic Monetary Policy Subcommittee so he will definitely not chair that subcommittee next year.

----------


## supermario21

There is a silver lining...piss off the soft fiscal conservatives/grassroots folks who aren't as aware of these things as we are allows us to get our message out faster and gives us more sympathizers for our cause of returning sanity to the Republican Party.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'm familiar with this operation.  I was purged from the 'judiciary' committee when I said that compelling DNA without a warrant was horrible.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

Agree with Ron Paul, get kicked out.

Dan and Walter were being influenced by Paul on monetary policy. Amash was on the budget.

----------


## itshappening

The GOP are not interested in conservative principles.

----------


## itshappening

From RedState.com:

-
Well, House leadership made sure to elevate like-minded members to leadership; they took care to co-opt the Republican Study Committee; they packed the Steering Committee, which chooses committee assignments, with a bunch of loyalists.  Now we’re seeing the effects of those decisions.

Maybe it’s because he’s intent on repealing Dodd-Frank.  Maybe it’s because he wants to use his committee assignment to advocate winding down Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac.  Perhaps it’s because of his opposition to the $1 trillion farm bill.  Maybe it’s because he’s just too darn conservative to sit on an important committee.

Earlier today, we provided a list of those who made it onto the Super A committees.  Well, Rep. David Schweikert (R-AZ) is a conservative freshman member who was actually kicked off the Financial Services Committee.  Members are rarely kicked off committees unless there is a scandal.

David Schweikert is one of those 2010 freshmen who is actually a Tea Partier in deed as well as rhetoric.  While many freshmen folded under the pressure from leadership, Schweikert was actually removed from the Whip team because of his conservative dissent during the budget battles.

And who is replacing him on the committee?  Our good buddy, Richard Hudson (NC-8), who was handpicked by leadership to run.  Hmmm, I can’t remember the last time a sophomore member was replaced by an incoming freshman for no good reason.

Moreover, there are at least seven vacancies on this committee.  It’s not like there were too many qualified candidates.  Cantor and McCarthy went out of their way to banish Schweikert from the committee, even though he is one of the few remaining freshmen who were reelected.  It’s pretty sad they are willing to let their personal vendetta lead their decision to knock off one of the most knowledgeable members on issues pertaining to GSEs and monetary policy from the committee.

Then there’s the case of Tim Huelskamp (R-KS).  He is one of the most conservative members of the House.  He was told today that his service on the Budget Committee would no longer be appreciated.

There are more conservatives who are being left off any A or B level committee as we speak.  Some don’t have any committee assignments yet for next year.

It’s becoming clear that there is only one faction that demands ideological purity.  And it’s not the faction that upholds the ideology of the party.

http://www.redstate.com/2012/12/03/t...ves-continues/

----------


## sailingaway

Ron should have run again.  

http://www.rollcall.com/news/gop_ste...-219601-1.html




> *Speaker John A. Boehner initiated today a small purge of rebellious Republicans — mostly conservatives — from prominent committees; it’s the latest instance of the Ohio Republican’s clamping down on his fractious conference.
> 
> The decisions were made by the GOP Steering Committee at a Monday meeting, which reviewed a spreadsheet listing each GOP lawmaker and how often he or she had voted with leadership, three sources said.
> 
> Reps. David Schweikert of Arizona and Walter Jones of North Carolina were booted from the Financial Services Committee. Reps. Justin Amash of Michigan and Tim Huelskamp of Kansas were removed from the Budget Committee.
> 
> According to a source, Schweikert was told that he was ousted in part because his “votes were not in lockstep with leadership.”
> Michael Steel, a spokesman for Boehner, said, “The Steering Committee makes decisions based on a range of factors.”
> 
> ...


I think we need to mobilize.  Walter Jones was NO reason except being Ron's best friend and having endorsed Ron, that I can think of.  As soon as Ron isn't there with us poring over his every move to protect him, and him to protect them, they do this.  

show me where I am wrong.

(also, I know it doesn't 100% go here, I just don't think it will get enough action in Amash's forum now that the election is over, and I truly think it is them as Ron Paul Republicans being targeted.  Why else Jones?  

I think we have to show them we aren't going anywhere.

(this is a copy of the thread I put in RPGC)

----------


## compromise

This is a blatant attack upon the liberty movement...they just happened to kick out 3 House Liberty Caucus members and 1 other liberty-leaning Congressman.

Amash didn't get too far playing nice with the establishment in the Budget Committee by befriending Paul Ryan, I hope he's learnt from that.
That being said, I'm happy Mulvaney got a promotion to the FSC.

----------


## KCIndy

> I'm familiar with this operation.  I was purged from the 'judiciary' committee when I said that compelling DNA without a warrant was horrible.



How DARE you!?!?  You... you... you CONSTITUTIONALIST you!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Getting ready for a midnight deal to "save the world" I suppose. Can't have any dissenters.

----------


## Matthew5

Gotta pay to play, fellas! Good to hear they're ticking off the establishment enough to be noticed.

----------


## Michigan11

Alot of republicans are taking notice of this actually, I'm getting emails from alot of people that are sending it around. Their pissed off and pissed off at Boehner big time. I would think Boehner could be primaried in 2014 at the rate he is sinking

----------


## anaconda

> There is a silver lining...piss off the soft fiscal conservatives/grassroots folks who aren't as aware of these things as we are allows us to get our message out faster and gives us more sympathizers for our cause of returning sanity to the Republican Party.



Yep. The old corrupt dinosaurs are shrinking their tent and clearly identifying themselves in the process.

----------


## Matt Collins



----------


## GunnyFreedom

Useless video is useless.  Cameraman needs to be fired.  Had the camera been pointed at her face instead of at her chest the whole time, 1) it could be shared with mainstream Republicans (as of now it cannot, will do more harm than good) and 2) the staffer may have been willing to give a better response if she wasn't made to feel like she was about to be uploaded to Porn Tube.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> Useless video is useless.  Cameraman needs to be fired.  Had the camera been pointed at her face instead of at her chest the whole time, 1) it could be shared with mainstream Republicans (as of now it cannot, will do more harm than good) and 2) the staffer may have been willing to give a better response if she wasn't made to feel like she was about to be uploaded to Porn Tube.


Austin Peterson is great but he did a bad job at that.



> My holding the iPad at chest level was an attempt at discretion that turned into indiscretion. My most sincere apologies.


https://www.facebook.com/ProducerPet...53744904684495

----------


## Matt Collins

> Useless video is useless.  Cameraman needs to be fired.  Had the camera been pointed at her face instead of at her chest the whole time, 1) it could be shared with mainstream Republicans (as of now it cannot, will do more harm than good) and 2) the staffer may have been willing to give a better response if she wasn't made to feel like she was about to be uploaded to Porn Tube.


That was professional videographer Austin Peterson who was the Judge's producer. He knows how to use a camera, my guess is that it was hidden.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Facebook from Amash https://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash

Justin Amash



> Rumor has it that I’ve been removed from the House Committee on the Budget. Remarkably, I still have not received a single call, e-mail, or text from Republican leadership confirming this story. In fact, I wouldn’t even have learned about it if not for the news reports. I look forward to hearing from my party’s leadership about why my principled, conservative voting record offends them. That’s sure to be a lively and entertaining conversation.
> 
> In the meantime, I can only speculate as to what specifically would make Republican leadership punish several of its party’s most principled members. Rep. Tim Huelskamp, who was kicked off of both Budget and the Committee on Agriculture, voted with me against the 2013 House budget resolution because it does not sufficiently address the federal government’s debt crisis. That was one of only three times during this Congress that I voted against the Chairman’s recommendations in committee. In fact, I voted with the Republican Chairman more than 95% of the time, and I have voted with my party’s leadership more than three-quarters of the time on the House floor.
> 
> What message does leadership’s heavy-handedness send? It says that independent thinking won’t be tolerated, not even 5% of the time. It says that voting your conscience won’t be respected. It says that fulfilling your commitment to your constituents to work with both Republicans and Democrats to reduce our debt takes a back seat to the desires of corporate special interests. And, most troubling for our party, it says to the growing number of young believers in liberty that their views are not welcome here.
> 
> I’ll miss working with my colleagues on Budget. I don’t relish this situation, but if one thing is clear based on the response from the grassroots, it’s that leadership’s actions will backfire. If they think kicking me off of a committee will lead me to abandon my principles or stifle my bipartisan work toward a balanced budget, I have a message for them: You’re dead wrong.


Like · · Share · 811225 · 2 minutes ago ·

----------


## malkusm

Great statement by Amash....sums up so many problems in American politics today.

----------


## Michigan11

> Facebook from Amash https://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash
> 
> Justin Amash
> 
> Like · · Share · 811225 · 2 minutes ago ·



$#@! Yeah! I smell a pissed off electorate coming in 2014... let's raise some hell

----------


## anaconda

> Useless video is useless.  Cameraman needs to be fired.  Had the camera been pointed at her face instead of at her chest the whole time, 1) it could be shared with mainstream Republicans (as of now it cannot, will do more harm than good) and 2) the staffer may have been willing to give a better response if she wasn't made to feel like she was about to be uploaded to Porn Tube.


I wonder if it was actually an accident? They may have hastily positioned it on a tripod or something, thinking it was aimed appropriately.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> $#@! Yeah! I smell a pissed off electorate coming in 2014... let's raise some hell


Sorry, the formatting did that. It wasn't shared that many times. My bad.

----------


## jclay2

This is a good development in my opinion. Just more fuel on the fire to point the mislead liberty lovers away from compromising with the GOP to advance the cause.

----------


## Michigan11

> Sorry, the formatting did that. It wasn't shared that many times. My bad.


It wasn't the number of shared, it's what Justin wrote that you posted. It's good and good for our movement. Many will take notice and move our way. I see it happening

----------


## angelatc

> From RedState.com:
> 
> -
> 
> It’s becoming clear that there is only one faction that demands ideological purity.  And it’s not the faction that upholds the ideology of the party.
> 
> http://www.redstate.com/2012/12/03/t...ves-continues/


And yet they'll accuse the purged of being the ideologues.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Unsurprised. Modus Operandi.

----------

